# Those nights where you're too excited to sleep



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyone else have those night that they're wayyy too excited to sleep? I think I'm having one right now, the last one I had was after the New Years Break when I decided that I was gonna raise shrimp. I was up all night researching shrimp and crayfish as I did not know which one I wanted, I remember that that was the day I came across this forum.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Joeee said:


> Does anyone else have those night that they're wayyy too excited to sleep?


It would be nice if we had a "sleep" button. But then people would use it in fights. ..


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats how I came across the forum by searching things for hours on end during the night XD I actually dont know exactly how I came across is because I was up all night aha


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah i've got an exciting day tomorrow, two try outs for two jobs, creating some new menu items.....

i feel like a kid again at times


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

the construction going on across the street doesnt help me getting to sleep either


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Ugh construction.. I live in a new development and ofr the first 6 months there was constant construction literally infront of my bedroom. Needless to say I didn't sleep well lol


----------

